# Just a little limerick



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There was a young girl from Devizes
Who had breasts of two diffrent sizes.
One was small, of no use al all........
...... but the other was big and won prizes.

Sorry people, I'm a bit bored this afternoon


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

There was a young man from Bengal
who's thingy was exceedingly small
The log of the weight
of his thingy times eight
was twice the square root of sod all. 8O


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Keep taking the tablets :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

There was a young man with a chopper

Whose tool was an absolute whopper,

It went twice round his neck down round his back

And into his a... as a stopper


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you for those.........you managed to put a smile on our faces after a pretty miserable week.....TA


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a young lady from Bude,

Who had scenes of old England tattooed,

Her Boyfriend, one day,

Went the whole Penine Way,

With Cheddar Gorge still to be viewed.


----------

